# Jacksonville, FL - Mekeo F Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Jacksonville AS, FL 904-387-8924

Mekeo #A297194 8 mos








[/img]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh sweet baby boy!


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Why do you guys get all the gorgeous sables?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I know. Share the wealth! :^)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just a baby.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I was closer. I would take him in a heart beat!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe "he" is a female (the "F" behind her name)


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleI believe "he" is a female (the "F" behind her name)


Opps, you are right









I would love to commit to her. I have no way of getting her to WNY.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am looking for her listing and can't seem to find it. 

dogsaver, what website did you find her on?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Petharbor. Still listed.

MEKEO - ID#A297194

My name is MEKEO. 

I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 8 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 08, 2009.

This information is 22 hours old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
City of Jacksonville - Animal Care & Control Center at (904) 387-8924
Ask for information about animal ID number A297194


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump again...look at that face...so worried and confused.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## vcroft (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't see her listed on petharbor anymore.


----------

